# [MAJ] impossible de mettre a jour grand chose [resolu]

## nuts

voila sous ce titre pas vraiment explicite, existe deux gros soucis que je ne sais resoudre et j'ai pas mega le temps de chercher.

alors je vous demande votre aidre.

mon pc c'est retrouvé coupé du net depuis avril 2006.

aujourd hui bonheur je recupere le net et j'entame tranquil avec un

```
emerge sync
```

qui se deroule impecable.

je passe le profile de la gentoo de 2006.0 a 2006.1.

et la c'est le drame:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... ..... .##... done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.5 (is blocking dev-java/ant-core-1.6.5-r14)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/libutempter (is blocking sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0, x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2, x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1, x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3, x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2, x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2, x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8, media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0, x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2, x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0, x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1, x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1, x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1, x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0, x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2, x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1, x11-misc/imake-1.0.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1, x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2, x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2, x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1, app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.2, x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1, x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1, x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0, x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1, x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2, x11-apps/luit-1.0.1, x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2, x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1, x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.1, x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2, media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1, x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3, x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2, x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3, x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2, x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2, x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5, x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2, x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2, x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3, x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2, x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3, x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2, x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0, x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1, x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1, media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0, x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1, x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7, x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1, x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1, x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1, x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4, x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2, x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10, x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1, x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1, x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1, x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1-r1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1, x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2, media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0, x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2, x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1, x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1, media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0, x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6, x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1, x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0, x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.5, x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2, x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0, x11-wm/twm-1.0.1, x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1, x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2, x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1, x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1, x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1, x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7, x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1-r1, x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1, x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3, x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2, x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3, x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1, media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0, x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2, x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0, x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3, x11-apps/xdm-1.0.5, x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2, x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1, x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.2.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0, x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1, x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0, x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0, media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1, x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2, x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.0, media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1, x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2, x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1, x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0, x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1, x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1, x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1, x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2, x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0, x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1, media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0, x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1, x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r2, x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0, x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2, x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3, media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1)

[blocks B     ] virtual/x11 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3)

[blocks B     ] virtual/xft (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r11)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1)

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc1 [1.0.11] 2,457 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.3-r2 [2.2.0-r1] 1,096 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 [2.6.11-r2] USE="-gcc64%" 40,347 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1 [4.1.4-r3] USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,686 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006p [2006a] USE="nls%*" 337 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.20  322 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1 [5.52] 1,114 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-2.31-r1 [2.31] USE="crypt" 764 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.7.3 [3.4.3] 127 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libol-0.3.18 [0.3.17] 338 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 [2.1.0-r1] USE="nls" 121 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.10-r1 [1.02.02] USE="(-selinux)" 905 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11-r1 [2.11] 67 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.2.2.1 [1.1.0] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static (-floppyboot%)" 1,381 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/javatoolkit-0.2.0-r1  20 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pth-1.4.0  435 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libassuan-0.6.10  252 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.19-r1 [3.6.19] 398 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/rman-3.2  78 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors-0.3.1  1,169 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libuninameslist-20030713  328 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/par2cmdline-0.4-r2 [0.4] 234 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.15] USE="-build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.6 [6.3] 45 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.5 [0.1.3] USE="-doc%" 269 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/icu-3.6  9,945 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 [2.86-r3] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 101 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3 [4.4.1-r2] USE="ipv6%*" 1,272 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.6 [6.3] USE="-doc" 545 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 87 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/fontforge-20060703-r1 [20050502] USE="unicode* -X* -gif* -jpeg* -png* -svg -tiff* -truetype*" 3,589 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 [2.6.2-r1] USE="unicode* -X* -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc -opengl* -sdl*" 18,519 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1 [1.6.9] USE="tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -static" 696 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.9-r1 [0.8] 32 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.2 [1.1.0] USE="-aotuv" 1,286 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1  USE="nls -doc -emacs* -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8  USE="nls -build -static (-pcre%)" 668 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.2 [2.1] USE="nls -static" 1,053 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls (-selinux) -static (-build%)" 1,277 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 [1.7-r1] USE="nls" 712 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 3,609 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,125 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r10 [1.3.5-r8] USE="nls -build -pic -static" 324 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2 [3.1.5] USE="nls (-build%)" 2,257 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16-r2 [1.15.1-r1] USE="nls -static (-build%) (-bzip2%*)" 1,744 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r6] USE="nls" 868 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r12 [1.60-r11] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 298 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.8-r7] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6%* -acl -static -xinetd% (-build%) (-livecd%)" 793 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla%" 12,368 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libksba-0.9.15  481 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="-build" 416 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.15 [1.2.8-r1] USE="-doc" 610 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1] USE="zlib -bindist -doc" 1,023 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2 [3.7.3] USE="zlib%* -jbig% -jpeg% -nocxx%" 1,314 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/netpbm-10.37.0 [10.30-r1] USE="zlib -jbig% -jpeg* -jpeg2k% -png* -rle% -svga -tiff* -xml%" 2,280 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gocr-0.40-r2 [0.39] USE="-doc -gtk*" 763 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/subtitleripper-0.3.4-r1  USE="zlib -png*" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14 [1.3.13-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.42 [2.28] USE="nls" 1,778 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5] 22 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12 [1.4.2.03] USE="-doc -nsplugin (-X%*) (-alsa%*) (-browserplugin%*) (-mozilla%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] virtual/jre-1.4.2  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-core-1.6.5-r14 [1.6.2-r5] USE="-doc -source" 6,137 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.2  USE="-doc" 599 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r3 [3.8.1-r1] USE="-doc -source (-jikes%)" 432 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/commons-lang-2.0-r2 [2.0-r1] USE="-doc -source (-jikes%)" 431 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.14-r1 [1.2.9] USE="-doc -javamail -jms -jmx -source (-jikes%)" 2,707 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bcprov-1.31-r1  USE="-doc" 1,759 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/avalon-logkit-1.2-r2 [1.2] USE="-doc -javamail -jms -source (-jikes%)" 234 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl% -test% (-tcltk%*)" 3,990 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 [1.8.3-r2] USE="berkdb" 224 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.7] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 9,887 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.7-r3] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid (-minimal%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56 [2.42] 64 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  92 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3 [0.98.39-r1] USE="-build -doc" 532 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.0.5 [6.2.5.5] USE="perl zlib -X* -bzip2* -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -jbig -jpeg* -jpeg2k -lcms* -mpeg* -nocxx -png* -tiff* -truetype* -wmf -xml* (-minimal%)" 5,259 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.16 [1.11] 455 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.001  202 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.18  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 [1.33.1] USE="nls" 84 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1  USE="-examples" 586 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0 [0.34.1] 127 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11 [1.2.8-r1] USE="oss xinerama -X* -aalib -alsa* -arts -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -opengl* -svga -xv* (-pic%)" 2,731 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/AnyEvent-1.02  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.001  88 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.8 [2.0.7] USE="-X*" 2,400 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.3 [2.4.2] USE="-debug" 551 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Event-ExecFlow-0.62  15 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.5-r1 [1.2.3-r1] USE="-gif* -jpeg* -png* -tiff*" 1,290 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.001  129 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.001 [1.41] 61 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7i] USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2% -test" 3,238 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25  76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.97  32 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r13 [1.4.2.03] USE="-nsplugin (-browserplugin%*) (-mozilla%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.11.14-r8] USE="unicode* -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.2.1] USE="-no-old-linux%" 395 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r11 [087] USE="(-selinux)" 184 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  USE="real -quicktime*" 12,581 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r5 [3.9.8-r2] 122 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.7 [1.0] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 149 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5 [1.0.3] 4 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-timidity-20061203  2 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-oodict-20060706  4 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/timidity-eawpatches-12-r5 [12-r4] 31,297 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5  USE="-build -symlink" 41,910 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/klibc-1.2.1-r2  USE="(-n32)" 442 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/fuse-2.6.3 [2.6.0_pre2] 463 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1 [1.0.11] USE="oss -debug (-doc%)" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0%* -ad1816a% -ad1848% -ad1848-lib% -ad1889% -adlib% -ali5451% -als100% -als300% -als4000% (-aoa) (-aoa-fabric-layout) (-aoa-onyx) (-aoa-soundbus) (-aoa-soundbus-i2s) (-aoa-tas) (-aoa-toonie) (-armaaci) -asihpi% (-at91-soc) (-at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731) -atiixp% -atiixp-modem% (-au1x00) -au8810% -au8820% -au8830% -azt2320% -azt3328% -bt87x% -ca0106% -cmi8330% -cmipci% -cs4231% -cs4231-lib% -cs4232% -cs4236% -cs4281% -cs46xx% -cs5535audio% -darla20% -darla24% -dt019x% -dummy% -echo3g% -emu10k1% -emu10k1x% -ens1370% -ens1371% -es1688% -es18xx% -es1938% -es1968% -es968% -fm801% -fm801-tea575x% -gina20% -gina24% -gusclassic% -gusextreme% -gusmax% (-harmony) -hda-intel% -hdsp% -hdspm% -ice1712% -ice1724% -indigo% -indigodj% -indigoio% -intel8x0m% -interwave% -interwave-stb% -korg1212% -layla20% -layla24% -loopback% -maestro3% -mia% -miro% -mixart% -mona% -mpu401% -msnd-pinnacle% -mtpav% -mts64% -nm256% -opl3sa2% -opti92x-ad1848% -opti92x-cs4231% -opti93x% -pc98-cs4232% -pcsp% -pcxhr% -pdaudiocf% -pdplus% -portman2x4% (-powermac) (-pxa2xx-i2sound) (-pxa2xx-soc) (-pxa2xx-soc-corgi) (-pxa2xx-soc-poodle) (-pxa2xx-soc-spitz) (-pxa2xx-soc-tosa) -riptide% -rme32% -rme96% -rme9652% -s3c2410% -sa11xx-uda1341% -sb16% -sb8% -sbawe% -seq-dummy% -serial-u16550% -sgalaxy% -soc% -sonicvibes% -sscape% (-sun-amd7930) (-sun-cs4231) (-sun-dbri) -trident% -usb-audio% -usb-usx2y% -via82xx% -via82xx-modem% -virmidi% -vx222% -vxpocket% -wavefront% -ymfpci%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1 [1.1.9.8-r1] USE="-hardened -kdgraphics -png* -truetype*" 62 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd-2006.1  3,367 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1  USE="-build -symlink* (-ultra1) (-doc%)" 39,087 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/acroread-7.0.9 [7.0.5-r2] USE="cups -ldap -nsplugin (-nls%*)" LINGUAS="fr%* -da% -de% -en% -es% -fi% -it% -ja% -ko% -nb% -nl% -pt% -sv% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 47,380 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1 [20040920] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6d [1.6-r1] USE="nls" 264 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="-X* -cjk%" 2,836 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61  USE="-emacs*" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16  739 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 [2.2.3] USE="-doc% -xml%" 1,249 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.3.5 [0.2.18] USE="-doc" 1,223 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12 [0.1.10a] USE="-debug -doc" 381 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9  USE="-doc (-static%)" 277 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3 [1.0.3] USE="(-altivec) -doc" 601 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 [0.60-r4] USE="-X* -debug -doc (-selinux) (-gcj%) (-gtk%*) (-mono%) (-python%*) (-qt%) (-xml2%*)" 1,368 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.3-r2 [1.0.1-r1] USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)" 298 kB 

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/imlib2-1.3.0 [9999] USE="mmx nls zlib -X* -bzip2* -doc -gif* -jpeg* -mp3* -png* -tiff*" 934 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.0b  USE="-X* -sdl*" 463 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r2 [3.1.11-r1] USE="oss -alsa* -esd" 601 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2 [0.15.1b] USE="-debug" 491 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r8 [1.1.2-r3] USE="3dnow sse -debug -doc -ogg* (-xmms%*)" 1,489 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3 [0.8.5] USE="-alsa* -arts -doc% -esd -mmap -nas -pulseaudio% (-static%)" 382 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r1  USE="3dnow mmx sse -X* -dga -dv -gtk* -png% -quicktime* -sdl* -v4l -yv12" 1,446 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1 [0.5.0-r5] USE="zlib%* -cjk% -jpeg* (-cairo%)" 1,038 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6 [1.0.4] USE="-X* -debug% -directfb% -doc -glitz -svg% (-png%*)" 2,904 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2 [1.0.15] USE="ipv6 usb -gphoto2 -v4l%" 3,709 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.6 [0.9.4-r1] USE="(-static%)" 375 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20061016 [0.4.9_p20051216] USE="mmx oss xvid zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr% -debug -doc -dts -encode* -ieee1394 -imlib* -network -ogg* -sdl* -test -theora -threads -truetype* -v4l -vorbis* -x264%" 1,963 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="-X" 259 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2  USE="-X*" 3,843 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/lsdvd-0.16 [0.15] 99 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,487 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1] 748 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  182 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc1 [1.0.11] USE="-debug% -doc (-jack%)" 698 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.9-r1 [1.0.8-r1] USE="-lcms%" 542 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.12 [1.0.11] 231 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.4-r6] USE="gpm unicode* -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace%" 2,260 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] USE="(-selinux) (-emacs%)" 560 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.2] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2 (-X%*) (-tcltk%*)" 7,828 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla% (-build%)" 4 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,326 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5 [2.12r-r3] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 166 kB 

[ebuild     UD] dev-db/edb-1.0.5 [9999] USE="ncurses nls -doc -gtk*" 615 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.2 [1.3.9] USE="ncurses nls unicode* -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell* (-build%)" 1,272 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/timidity++-2.13.2-r3 [2.13.2] USE="ncurses%* oss -X* -alsa* -ao% -arts -emacs -esd -flac% -gtk* -jack -motif* -nas -portaudio -slang -speex% -tk% -vorbis* (-tcltk%*)" 1,566 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="unicode*" 481 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.97 [3.96.1] USE="-debug -gtk* -mp3rtp%" 1,297 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.3.5-r3 [2.3.5] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2 (-X%*) (-tcltk%)" 7,070 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2 [22.1] USE="ipv6 nls -X* (-selinux)" 239 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3 [0.96-r2] USE="-custom-cflags -netboot -static" 1,007 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/hunspell-1.1.4-r1  USE="ncurses readline" 429 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp* -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.01] 6 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1 [0.9.3-r2] 178 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206  USE="unicode*" 293 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5 [2.3.5-r3] USE="nls nptl nptlonly* -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) (-erandom%) (-linuxthreads-tls%) (-pic%) (-userlocales%)" 15,878 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.5-r1] USE="nls python" 563 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.27 [2.6.23] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -test%" 4,484 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.2.2 [1.0.2] USE="-examples% -numeric (-gtk%*) (-svg%)" 472 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.19 [4.13] USE="python (-build%)" 534 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.33.1-r1  USE="-bcp -bjam -debug -doc -icu -pyste -threads -threadsonly" 11,238 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc1 [1.0.11] USE="nls" 958 kB 

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2 [2.61] USE="ipv6 ssl -mailwrapper -md5sum" 53 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3] USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)" 6,347 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1 [1.2.10] USE="nls%* zlib -doc (-crypt%*)" 3,955 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.7 [2.8.6] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,833 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17 [1.1.15] USE="crypt python -debug (-static%)" 1,866 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5 [9.0-r3] 3 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.3 [3.9.2-r2] 3,599 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.26.1-r1  USE="nls ssl zlib -expat -socks5" 764 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  8 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 [3.4.5-r1] USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk* (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test% -vanilla" 27,629 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r3 [1.0.2-r2] USE="3dnow dvdread mmx sse xvid -X* -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -gtk* -imagemagick* -jpeg* -lzo -mjpeg -mp3* -mpeg* -network -ogg* -quicktime* -sdl* -sse2 -theora -truetype* -v4l2 -vorbis* -xml*" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha10 [2.01.01_alpha07] USE="unicode*" 1,465 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.70.1 [1.68.1-r1] 1,590 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rar-3.7.0_beta1 [3.5.1] 752 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-21.4-r4 [21.4-r3] USE="nls -X* -Xaw3d -leim -lesstif -motif* -nosendmail" 19,926 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.2.6 [1.1.23-r7] USE="nls pam ppds%* samba ssl -X% -dbus% -jpeg% -php% -png% -slp -tiff% (-cjk%) (-gnutls%*)" 3,484 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.12.3 [1.10.3] USE="-debug -doc (-static%)" 646 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.19 [0.16] 582 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/realplayer-10.0.8-r1 [10.0.7] USE="-X% -nsplugin" 6,495 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.7 [0.8.6] USE="-debug (-static%)" 335 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/gftp-2.0.18-r4 [2.0.18-r1] USE="ssl -gtk* (-gtk2%*) (-nls%*)" 1,343 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 623 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.14-r1  58 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.14-r1] USE="cracklib%* nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 1,481 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1-r1  USE="gnutls ipv6 ssl -ares -idn* -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8] USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 58 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.11 [0.10] 333 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 [1.2.1] USE="-debug -encode* -gnome -pccts" 1,688 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.6 [1.4.2.2] USE="nls readline usb zlib -X* -bindist% -bzip2* -curl* -ecc -idea -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard -static (-caps%)" LINGUAS="-ru%" 3,076 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.0 [5.21.4.10.8] 129 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/vsftpd-2.0.5 [2.0.3-r1] USE="pam ssl tcpd -caps% -logrotate% (-selinux) -xinetd" 153 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.8.0 [0.4.4] USE="-debug" 403 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r7  USE="pam" 75 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1  22 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3 [7.07.1-r8] USE="cups -X* -cjk -emacs -gtk* -threads% -xml%" 8,580 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.24 [3.0.22] USE="cups pam python readline -acl -async -automount -doc -examples -fam% -kerberos -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind (-ldapsam%) (-libclamav%) (-mysql%) (-postgres%) (-xml%*) (-xml2%*)" LINGUAS="-ja% -pl%" 17,309 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.2 [2.12.5] USE="ssl -debug -doc (-static%)" 691 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 [0.5.5.1-r3] USE="crypt%* -acpi -debug -dmi% -doc -pcmcia (-selinux) (-pam_console%)" 1,468 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.14  65 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1 [4.3_p2-r1] USE="pam tcpd -X% -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-ipv6%*) (-sftplogging%)" 944 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/mtink-1.0.11 [1.0.9] USE="cups -X* -doc" 884 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="nls -X -gpg2-experimental -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard" 1,858 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.88.7 [0.88.1] USE="crypt -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)" 9,288 kB 

[ebuild     UD] virtual/ghostscript-0 [7.07.1-r8] USE="(-X%*) (-cjk%) (-cups%*) (-emacs%) (-gtk%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.1  62 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13 [0.9.6] USE="crypt hal%*" 406 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.29 [0.9.8-r1] USE="cups hal%* ncurses oss scanner -X* -alsa* -arts -dbus% -esd -jack -jpeg* -lcms* -ldap -nas -opengl* -xml% (-debug%) (-gif%*) (-glut%*) (-truetype%*) (-xml2%*)" 11,179 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  USE="cups nls ppds readline -foomaticdb* -gtk*" 5,057 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.13 [0.6.8] USE="-debug" 310 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1 [2.12.1] USE="-debug" 2,433 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/xsane-0.991  USE="gimp nls -jpeg* -png* -tiff*" 2,863 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.12 [2.2.8-r1] USE="gimpprint mmx python sse -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gtkhtml -hardened -jpeg* -lcms* -mng* -png* -smp -svg -tiff* -wmf" 12,574 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.0 [2.5.1] USE="-debug -doc" 312 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xvidcap-1.1.4_rc1 [1.1.3-r3] USE="-gtk*" 2,581 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0 [2.12.0] USE="-X* -debug -doc -static" 598 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3 [2.12.2] USE="gnutls hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi% -debug -doc (-howl%)" 1,856 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0 [0.4.6] USE="-debug" 466 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.8.2 [2.6.7] USE="-accessibility -debug -static%" 451 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716 [0.99.4-r3] USE="ncurses nls readline xinerama -X* -aalib -curl* -debug% -libcaca -lirc -vdr%" 1,893 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/graveman-0.3.12_p5 [0.3.12_p4-r1] USE="dvdr nls -debug -flac* -mp3* -vorbis*" 940 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/amsn-0.95-r3 [0.94] USE="(-gnome%) (-imlib%*) (-kde%) (-xmms%*)" 4,357 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/gaim-1.5.0  USE="gnutls nls perl -cjk -debug -eds -krb4 -nas -silc -spell* -tcl% -tk% (-tcltk%*)" 5,980 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Event-RPC-0.90  32 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/glib-perl-1.105 [1.101] USE="-xml" 223 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.102 [1.101] 592 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/gtk2-ex-formfactory-0.65-r1  100 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.2 [0.52.7-r1] USE="hal%* mplayer subtitles xvid -fping% -ogg* -vcd% -vorbis% -xine% (-cdr%*) (-gnome%) (-minimal%) (-rar%)" 1,484 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-nntp/pan-0.14.2  USE="nls -spell*" 1,792 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/bluefish-1.0  USE="nls -spell*" 1,341 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3 [2.8.2] USE="-doc -opengl*" 1,932 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3  USE="-debug -doc" 332 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 [6.8.2-r6] USE="(-3dfx%) (-3dnow%*) (-bitmap-fonts%*) (-cjk%) (-debug%) (-dlloader%) (-dmx%) (-doc%) (-font-server%) (-insecure-drivers%) (-ipv6%*) (-minimal%) (-mmx%*) (-nls%*) (-nocxx%) (-opengl%*) (-pam%*) (-sdk%) (-sse%*) (-static%) (-truetype-fonts%*) (-type1-fonts%*) (-uclibc%) (-xprint%) (-xv%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 43 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 57 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 67 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 46 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug" 131 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 90 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 40 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 40 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 43 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8  USE="-debug" 53 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 42 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 374 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 259 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 42 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 45 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 97 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="-debug -doc" 8,133 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 48 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 55 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 249 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 111 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 232 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 237 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 90 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 69 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,416 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 235 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 584 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 255 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 235 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 506 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 255 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 74 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 86 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 92 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 83 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 81 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 202 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 247 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 241 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 341 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 267 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 239 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libast-0.7  USE="mmx pcre -imlib*" 497 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 83 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 61 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 588 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 217 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 221 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 181 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r12  USE="-jpeg* -png* -tiff*" 2,568 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.14.9 [1.10.3] USE="-debug -doc" 1,263 kB 

[ebuild     UD] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1-r2 [1.0.20060415] USE="3dnow 3dnowext dvd dvdread iconv%* ipv6 mmx mmxext oss real samba sse unicode* win32codecs xinerama xvid -3dfx -X* -aac -aalib -alsa* (-altivec) -amr% -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca% -encode* -esd -fbcon -ggi -gif* -gtk* -jack -joystick -jpeg* -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad* -matrox -musepack -nas -openal* -opengl* -png* -rtc -sdl* -speex% -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -truetype* -v4l -v4l2 -vorbis* -x264 -xanim -xv* -xvmc (-edl%) (-i8x0%) (-matroska%) (-nvidia%*) (-xmms%*)" LINGUAS="fr%* -bg% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -en% -es% -hu% -ja% -ko% -mk% -nl% -no% -pl% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -sk% -tr% -uk% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 8,218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 86 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/vnc-4.1.2 [4.0-r1] USE="-server" 538 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -mach64 -none -r128 -radeon (-sunffb)" 3,065 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 512 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 91 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.3 [1.1.2_pre20060328-r1] USE="dvd ipv6 nls oss win32codecs xinerama -X* -a52 -aac -aalib -alsa* (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac* -gnome -gtk% -imagemagick* -libcaca -mad* -mmap% -mng* -modplug -opengl* -pulseaudio% -sdl* -speex -theora -truetype% -v4l -vcd -vidix -vorbis* -xv* -xvmc (-asf%) (-ffmpeg%*) (-samba%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-i810%) (-nvidia%) (-via%)" 8,319 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/eterm-0.9.4 [0.9.3-r4] USE="mmx unicode* -escreen -etwin -minimal% (-sse2)" 2,636 kB 

[ebuild     U ] games-emulation/xmame-0.106 [0.105] USE="mmx xinerama -X* -alsa* -arts -dga -esd -expat* -ggi -joystick -lirc -net -opengl* -sdl* -svga -xv*" 16,717 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 [1.2.10-r11] USE="nls -debug" LINGUAS="fr%* -az% -ca% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -es% -et% -eu% -fi% -ga% -gl% -hr% -hu% -it% -ja% -ko% -lt% -nl% -nn% -no% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sr% -sv% -tr% -uk% -vi%" 2,881 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 225 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 88 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 94 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls -X" 1,040 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  USE="-X" 204 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 79 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  USE="-X" 563 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls -X" 827 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls -X" 1,813 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls -X" 42 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  401 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 81 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 [3.3.4-r8] USE="cups ipv6 xinerama -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif* -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis% -odbc -opengl* -postgres -sqlite" 14,225 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 [2.8.12] USE="xinerama -X% -debug -doc -jpeg* -tiff*" 14,220 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.52 [1.49] 6 kB 

[ebuild     UD] virtual/opengl-7.0 [1.0.8178-r1] USE="(-dlloader%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0 [2.10.1] USE="-debug -doc (-static%)" 1,374 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 204 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 42 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 102 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 115 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 2,205 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.4 [2.0.1-r1] USE="cups%* java pam%* -binfilter -branding% -cairo% -dbus% -debug% -eds -firefox% -gnome -gstreamer% -gtk* -kde -ldap -odk% -sound% -webdav% (-mozilla%) (-xml2%*)" LINGUAS="fr%* -af% -ar% -be_BY% -bg% -bn% -bs% -ca% -cs% -cy% -da% -de% -el% -en% -en_GB% -en_US% -en_ZA% -es% -et% -fa% -fi% -gu_IN% -he% -hi_IN% -hr% -hu% -it% -ja% -km% -ko% -lt% -lv% -mk% -nb% -nl% -nn% -nr% -ns% -pa_IN% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ru% -rw% -sh_YU% -sk% -sl% -sr_CS% -st% -sv% -sw_TZ% -th% -tn% -tr% -ts% -vi% -xh% -zh_CN% -zh_TW% -zu%" 193,880 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1 [1.0.8] USE="ipv6 java xinerama -debug -filepicker% -gnome -mozbranding% -mozdevelop -moznopango% -restrict-javascript% -xforms% -xprint (-mozcalendar%) (-moznoxft%) (-mozsvg%) (-truetype%*)" LINGUAS="fr%* -ar% -bg% -ca% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -en_GB% -es% -es_AR% -es_ES% -eu% -fi% -fy% -fy_NL% -ga% -ga_IE% -gu% -gu_IN% -he% -hu% -it% -ja% -ka% -ko% -ku% -lt% -mk% -mn% -nb% -nb_NO% -nl% -nn% -nn_NO% -pa% -pa_IN% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -pt_PT% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sv% -sv_SE% -tr% -zh% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 36,395 kB 

[ebuild     U ] games-fps/enemy-territory-2.60b [2.60] USE="-dedicated -opengl*" 4,047 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/xpdf-3.01-r8 [3.01-r7] USE="-nodrm" LINGUAS="-ar% -el% -he% -ja% -ko% -la% -ru% -th% -tr% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 81 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0 [2.12.1] USE="-debug -doc" 1,852 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.8.0 [2.4.5] USE="ipv6 mmx nls perl python ssl -dbus% -debug% -spell% -tcl% -xchatdccserver -xchatnogtk -xchattext (-tcltk%*)" 1,228 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/swt-3.2-r2  USE="-cairo -gnome -opengl -seamonkey" 2,867 kB 

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.9 [1.0.7] USE="crypt%* ipv6 xinerama -debug -gnome -ldap -moznopango% -xprint (-mozcalendar%) (-moznoxft%) (-truetype%*)" LINGUAS="fr%* -bg% -ca% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -en_GB% -es% -es_AR% -es_ES% -eu% -fi% -ga% -ga_IE% -gu_IN% -he% -hu% -it% -ja% -ko% -lt% -mk% -nb% -nb_NO% -nl% -pa_IN% -pl% -pt_BR% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sv% -sv_SE% -tr% -zh_CN%" 35,344 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] games-fps/quake4-demo-1.0  USE="-alsa* -dedicated -opengl*" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 95 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 80 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.31-r1 [3.21] USE="divx%* -gmedia% -gtk* -quicktime% -realmedia% -wmp% (-gecko-sdk%)" 207 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0 [2.12.0.1] USE="-debug -doc -esd -static" 988 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.0-r3 [2.3.0.4] USE="-source% (-gtk%*) (-kde%)" 5,720 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.94.1  LINGUAS="fr -ca -cs -de -el -es -es_AR -es_ES -fi -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nb_NO -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -zh_CN" 35,714 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/ftgl-2.1.2-r1 [2.1.2] 556 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-222 [207] USE="unicode* -Xaw3d -paste64% -toolbar -truetype* (-doc%)" 785 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1  1,289 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-impact) -mach64 (-newport) -nvidia -r128 -radeon (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)" 6,106 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdm-1.0.5  USE="ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 356 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0 [2.10.1-r1] USE="-X* -debug -doc (-static%)" 916 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/blender-2.42a-r1 [2.40] USE="iconv%* nls -blender-game% -ffmpeg% -jpeg% -openal% -openexr% -png%" 12,008 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 262 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 229 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug" 230 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug" 274 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0  USE="-debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.2.0  USE="-debug" 280 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 258 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 253 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0  USE="-debug" 258 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1  USE="-debug" 265 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 239 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r2  USE="-debug" 221 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 261 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 262 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.5  USE="dri -debug" 430 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 260 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 258 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.2  USE="dri -debug" 358 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug" 283 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 282 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 317 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug" 378 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1  USE="-debug" 482 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 282 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 340 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 255 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1  USE="-debug" 248 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 244 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1-r1  USE="dri -debug" 264 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1-r1  USE="dri -debug" 602 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 229 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-7.0-r2  USE="dri" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1 [2.12.0] USE="-debug -doc -jpeg* (-static%)" 1,448 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5  USE="-debug" 357 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/file-roller-2.16.2 [2.12.3] USE="-debug -gnome%" 1,106 kB 

Total: 439 packages (208 upgrades, 5 downgrades, 198 new, 7 in new slots, 21 reinstalls, 10 blocks), Size of downloads: 1,135,605 kB

```

j'ai un milliard de truc de bloqué et je ne comprends pourquoi, sans compter plein de chose nouvelles comme des drivers x11 qui ne me serve pas

mais aussi, j'utilise e17 et pour installer et mettre a jour l'an dernier j'avais un alias suivant:

```
alias emergee17='emerge -pv dev-libs/eet dev-db/edb media-libs/imlib2 media-libs/imlib2_loaders x11-libs/evas x11-libs/ecore media-libs/epeg dev-libs/embryo media-libs/edje media-libs/epsilon x11-libs/esmart x11-libs/ewl x11-wm/e dev-libs/engrave dev-util/e_utils x11-plugins/e_modules media-gfx/entice x11-misc/entrance app-misc/evidence media-libs/etox
```

seulement ca marche pas, et comme j'ai pas le temps de chercher, c'est quoi la methode d'aujourd hui pour profiter de e17?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu as 10 paquets bloquants .. tu les vires et peux mettre à jour ton system !

----------

## Trevoke

1) retire xorg 6.9 parce que le 7.0 est sorti!

2) le thread officiel E17 en parle, mais en bref, "emerge layman" et ca t'aidera a t'en sortir!

----------

## nuts

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu as 10 paquets bloquants .. tu les vires et peux mettre à jour ton system !

 

si je desinstal mes paquets bloquants, si ils etait necessaires, des version plus a jour se mettront a leur place?

sinon ok je vire xorg et je regarde layman

edit :le site de layman ne m'aide pas beaucoup.

----------

## titoucha

Installe Layman et ensuite fais un 

```
layman -L
```

ça va te donner la liste des overlays disponibles.

----------

## Trevoke

emerge layman -- y a un post-install message qui va t'aider.

----------

## nuts

j'ai un nouveaux soucis qui va me permettre de faire un up.

en fait, 2 soucis:

le 1er, si je boot sur ma gentoo normalement je ne peux pas me loguer ni en root ni en n importe quel utilisateur, je crois que c'est arrivé en supprimant pam-login. du coup je continue mes manip a partir d'un livecd.

mon autre soucis reste dans la mise a jour de tous mes paquets, ca avance lentement mais surement, seulement la j'en suis a cups et ce dernier me creer un soucis:

```
Knoppix / # emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

sys-fs/captive

                                                                                                                                                           ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 95) net-print/cups-1.2.6 to /

 * cups-1.2.6-source.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * cups-1.2.6-source.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * cups-1.2.6-source.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * cups-1.2.6-source.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * cups-1.2.6-source.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking cups-1.2.6-source.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Adding group 'lpadmin' to your system ...

 *  - Groupid: 106

!!! ERROR: net-print/cups-1.2.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  cups-1.2.6.ebuild, line 66:   Called enewgroup 'lpadmin' '106'

  eutils.eclass, line 749:   Called die

!!! enewgroup failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.2.6/temp/build.log'.

Knoppix / #

```

----------

## man in the hill

 *nuts wrote:*   

> le 1er, si je boot sur ma gentoo normalement je ne peux pas me loguer ni en root ni en n importe quel utilisateur, je crois que c'est arrivé en supprimant pam-login. du coup je continue mes manip a partir d'un livecd.
> 
> 

 

```
emerge -av shadow
```

Pour cups, je ne sais pas mais bon bon tu peux tjrs le skipper en attendant ...

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

----------

## nuts

en reinstallant shadow ca m'a reparer le cups qui maintenant veut bien compiller.

bon encore 95 paquets a faire....  :Confused:   j'espere que ca va rouler

----------

## d2_racing

Bon chance à toi,car tu as beaucoup de compilation à faire  :Smile: 

C'est pas des petits packages...

----------

## nuts

m'en reste 23, presque finis

----------

